
An unexpected benefit of thinking functional in Perl - pcr910303
https://blog.petdance.com/2019/12/04/thinking-functional-in-perl/
======
ilyash
In Next Generation Shell it would be `got = {...}.filterv(true).keys()` out of
the box.

